# PS3 keys finally released



## iFish (Jan 2, 2011)

Well, geohot just released all the PS3 keys.

I won't link to it due to not wanting to get banned.

But expect something big in the PS3 scene 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I don't think this is very useful to the non-hackers or the average Joe, but it will be very useful in the future.
All homebrew will need this if I understand correctly.



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> (Insert keys here)
> ~geohot
> 
> props to fail0verflow for the asymmetric half
> ...


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 2, 2011)

sony will be shitting bricks now


----------



## Crass (Jan 2, 2011)

Eh, just checked his website and I guess you are right. Didn't see any mention of this on any other website or his twitter feed.

Also it looks like Failoverflow has released some preliminary tools. http://git.fail0verflow.com/?p=ps3tools.git


----------



## Joktan (Jan 2, 2011)

Haha people should learn(Sony,apple)should hire himhaha


----------



## ThePowerOutage (Jan 2, 2011)

GeoHot said:
			
		

> no donate link, just use this info wisely
> i do not condone piracy
> 
> *if you want your next console to be secure, get in touch with me. any of you 3.
> ...


Comex wants a job.

EDIT: Frigid? Darn you iOS!


----------



## The Pi (Jan 2, 2011)

He's quite right asking for a job "the best security experts are hackers" and all that.

Please don't give him a job!


----------



## Satangel (Jan 2, 2011)

All I can say is  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm looking forward to Sony's response.


----------



## ThePowerOutage (Jan 2, 2011)

The Pi said:
			
		

> He's quite right asking for a job "the best security experts are hackers" and all that.
> 
> Please don't give him a job!


I'm sure he'd put some flaw their allowing us to run linux or convice them to have it officially ( other OS ) bit piracy... Given that he's against it...


----------



## Slyakin (Jan 2, 2011)

Now all I need is a free way to softmod my PS3, and I'm sold.


----------



## Midna (Jan 2, 2011)

Edit: nvm


----------



## ThePowerOutage (Jan 2, 2011)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> Now all I need is a free way to softmod my PS3, and I'm sold.


This doesn't need a softmod. Any PS3 will read t like it's official code i think


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 2, 2011)

ThePowerOutage said:
			
		

> Slyakin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yep hbc and custom loaders here we come!


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jan 2, 2011)

Can't wait until I can start running homebrew without having to soft mod, hard mod, or anything of the like. I wonder if Sony is going to officially do something, or just kind of go "Aw crap, we can't do anything about this one."


----------



## jalaneme (Jan 2, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> ThePowerOutage said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



+1 just watch out though sony will probably release a firmware update to counteract this recent release, you know they will try and fail miserably.


----------



## Ritsuki (Jan 2, 2011)

Is it possible for Sony to change that key by updating the console or something else ?


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jan 2, 2011)

Too many flaws with the system.. I dont think Sony will be able to completely close the doors.
Time to upgrade Usenet subscription? lol


----------



## Gnargle (Jan 2, 2011)

I love how geohot wants a job. He's actually a legend.
Similarly, comex is awesome, you should all follow his Twitter.


----------



## chrisrlink (Jan 2, 2011)

WAHAHAHAHA SONY=FAIL wonders if the next ps3 revision if how long it'll take to crack those keys? they put up a good fight wonder if sony will do a Wikileaks sort of oh a [censored] charge then detain him


----------



## Snailface (Jan 2, 2011)

Ritsuki said:
			
		

> Is it possible for Sony to change that key by updating the console or something else ?


Yeah, by manufacturing a new console revision. The current ones are screwed though.


----------



## SPH73 (Jan 2, 2011)

This could scare away developer support. It could be PSP all over again. (Although some PSP devs stuck around to the bitter end, most jumped ship early.) Sony doesn't need any more bad news.


----------



## Rydian (Jan 2, 2011)

Wonder how long until somebody released a signed "launcher" program that launches unsigned homebrew.  Though I wonder if the homebrew will need to be modified it be launched by it.


----------



## BakuFunn (Jan 2, 2011)

Giving a hacker complete control of all security seems like a great solution.

But no one has ever thought of the fact that some may have malevolent intentions, and may leave hidden "passageways", or security flaws that only they can access. I'm sure Geohot isn't that terribly evil, but being the general unlikable person he is, I'm sure that once he gets ahold of the reins, he's going to keep them.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jan 2, 2011)

Ritsuki said:
			
		

> Is it possible for Sony to change that key by updating the console or something else ?



From my understanding at psx-scene link.. No, Sony can't. Poor sony, lol.


----------



## ManFranceGermany (Jan 2, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> if you want your next console to be secure, get in touch with me. any of you 3.
> it'd be fun to be on the other side.




*lol
Very nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








  :yayxbox360:

Well, Money rules the world =o)


----------



## ThePowerOutage (Jan 2, 2011)

They can't change the common key as that would loose the ability to run current PS3 games. However, a newer model with a different security system with the same private key could make another game of cat and mouse.


----------



## Joe88 (Jan 2, 2011)

BakuFunn said:
			
		

> Giving a hacker complete control of all security seems like a great solution.
> 
> But no one has ever thought of the fact that some may have malevolent intentions, and may leave hidden "passageways", or security flaws that only they can access. I'm sure Geohot isn't that terribly evil, but being the general unlikable person he is, I'm sure that once he gets ahold of the reins, he's going to keep them.
> and thats why he will never be trusted or given a job at any company
> ...


why are you quoting year old news that has nothing to do with the topic?


----------



## iFish (Jan 2, 2011)

ManFranceGermany said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're wrong.

By "you 3"

He means

1) Nintendo
2) Sony
3)Apple


----------



## GeekyGuy (Jan 2, 2011)

Ah well, PS3 had a good run, I guess. Sad fuckin' day, as far as I'm concerned. Wii is one thing, but online gaming will die a quick death on PS3.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jan 2, 2011)

So... 
What exactly is this?


----------



## iFish (Jan 2, 2011)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> So...
> What exactly is this?



Keys.


----------



## Joe88 (Jan 2, 2011)

iFish said:
			
		

> Vidboy10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


to everything in the ps3


----------



## Rydian (Jan 2, 2011)

iFish said:
			
		

> By "you 3"
> 
> He means
> 
> ...


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jan 2, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> iFish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dang, I was just about to correct him on that.


----------



## iFish (Jan 2, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> iFish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No...It's Apple....

Geohot didn't have ANYTHING to do with Microsoft.

He didn't ave anything to do with the Wii ether but meh.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jan 2, 2011)

iFish said:
			
		

> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



When the big three are referred to, none of them are Apple. Apple is a wannabe gaming system that will never actually get there. The three will be, until future notice, Microsoft, Nintendo, and Sony. It doesn't matter what he has worked with, the fact is, he can hack really well. Any gaming company would be happy to be able to make their system hack proof (well, as hack proof as it can get until a better hacker wanders along).


----------



## ThePowerOutage (Jan 2, 2011)

iFish said:
			
		

> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Apple doesn't quite fit in that list, though Microsoft do. Though Microsoft seem to have a decent security team anyway.


----------



## BakuFunn (Jan 2, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> iFish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Geohot was a major driving force behind the entire jailbreak community, releasing a plethora of holes and exploits used in various jailbreaks.


----------



## ThePowerOutage (Jan 2, 2011)

Just to clarify, not all the credit goes to geohot on this one, he just followed fail0verflows steps inless he is in fail0verflow, which I doubt due to the way he used fail0verflow.
Also, on the idevice scene, he made the first unlock, blackra1n and the limera1n exploit for life, and though he worked on other  things he wasn't the main individual.


----------



## iFish (Jan 2, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> When the big three are referred to, none of them are Apple. Apple is a wannabe gaming system that will never actually get there. The three will be, until future notice, Microsoft, Nintendo, and Sony. It doesn't matter what he has worked with, the fact is, he can hack really well. Any gaming company would be happy to be able to make their system hack proof (well, as hack proof as it can get until a better hacker wanders along).


>Implying Apple doesn't wanna be hack proof.



			
				ThePowerOutage said:
			
		

> iFish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think it can be Apple or Microsoft really. They both fit in.
But I feel Apple to be more suitable since he mostly worked n that.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jan 2, 2011)

ThePowerOutage said:
			
		

> Apple doesn't quite fit in that list, though Microsoft do. Though Microsoft seem to have a decent security team anyway.
> 
> Their security team is okay. Nothing to really be proud of. It does seem to at least be a bit better than others though.
> 
> QUOTE(BakuFunn @ Jan 2 2011, 03:17 PM) Geohot was a major driving force behind the entire jailbreak community, releasing a plethora of holes and exploits used in various jailbreaks.



If he was only referring to things that he hacked, then what is the third? Still makes the most sense to name the companies of the three main consoles.


----------



## emigre (Jan 2, 2011)

I beleive Rydian is actually talking about what he regards as the biggest companies int the video game industry.

I'm staying legit with my triple as I'm getting out of the habit of piracy now. However I am interested in the homebrew this could offer like a media system which can play more formats like MKV, which would be brilliant. I am concerned about how this could affect online though, if there's rampant cheating than the fun is gone.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jan 2, 2011)

emigre said:
			
		

> However I am interested in the homebrew this could offer like a media system which can play more formats like MKV, which would be brilliant. I am concerned about how this could affect online though, if there's rampant cheating than the fun is gone.



Agreed. I won't want to go online anymore if all of my online games are filled with cheaters.


----------



## Zerox8610 (Jan 2, 2011)

iFish said:
			
		

> ManFranceGermany said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're wrong. Apple doesn't make Consoles.


----------



## Rydian (Jan 2, 2011)

When referring to video game companies it's Microsoft, not Apple.

When referring to what geohot's helped hack, it's Apple, not Microsoft.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jan 2, 2011)

iFish said:
			
		

> Vidboy10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes I know that, But whats the hype about them?
What do they do exactly?

Is it like the common-key.bin for the Wii?


----------



## iFish (Jan 2, 2011)

Zerox8610 said:
			
		

> iFish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


>Implying I ever said consoles....


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 2, 2011)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> iFish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




everything

even more than the common key



even signing is possible


----------



## Goli (Jan 2, 2011)

iFish said:
			
		

> Zerox8610 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You didn't, geohot did.


----------



## Zerox8610 (Jan 2, 2011)

Goli said:
			
		

> You didn't, geohot did.



My point exactly.


----------



## raulpica (Jan 2, 2011)

Enough off-topic, 'kay? We're here to discuss of the release of the keys, not what geohot wants or what has he done


----------



## Zerox8610 (Jan 2, 2011)

raulpica said:
			
		

> Enough off-topic, 'kay? We're here to discuss of the release of the keys, not what geohot wants or what has he done



Oh i've been modded lol.

Anyway. Since the latest PS3 "Jailbreak", you aren't able to connect to the internet right??


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jan 2, 2011)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> iFish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Even better it allows you to sign code so the ps3 can run it without any modifications so yeah...


----------



## Rydian (Jan 2, 2011)

Zerox8610 said:
			
		

> Anyway. Since the latest PS3 "Jailbreak", you aren't able to connect to the internet right??


Right.

But this lets people make homebrew that runs on unmodded PS3s.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jan 2, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Zerox8610 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep. It will allow those of us who updated without really thinking to be able to enjoy PS3 homebrew too. I'm pretty excited at the prospect of homebrew developers taking advantage of this.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jan 2, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Zerox8610 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



so theoretically would one be able to(in the future) run backups on the latest firmware and go online with an original without being banned? Or is this just wishful thinking.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 2, 2011)

basically everything will be possible, Things will be easier than they are at the wii



			
				DigitalDeviant said:
			
		

> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is ecactly what could become a problem


----------



## Rydian (Jan 2, 2011)

Sony might actually have to implement a system to ban people now.

Network-wise, not from individual games.


----------



## MrDiesel (Jan 2, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> I can encrypt/sign anything on psp now.
> 
> http://twitter.com/mathieulh



PSP keys found as well (*in the PS3!!!*)..

How stupid could Sony be to put both the private key AND the PSP KIRK engine key inside the PS3 + fail at cryptology... First I was kinda on Sony's side, but now they just epic failed!!


----------



## BakuFunn (Jan 2, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Sony might actually have to implement a system to ban people now.
> 
> Network-wise, not from individual games.


Don't they already ban jailbroken PS3s if they connect online?


----------



## Joe88 (Jan 2, 2011)

they cant connect online, for the few days they could sony just released a PSN update to block the spoof


----------



## emigre (Jan 2, 2011)

BakuFunn said:
			
		

> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No but the Keys available it sounds like the only option they have left.

With Geohotz releasing the keys, doesn't this make him liable for any legal action from Sony?


----------



## SifJar (Jan 2, 2011)

That's handy. All Sony's security gone in one fell swoop.


----------



## xist (Jan 2, 2011)

got the kirk engine keys
 thx sony xD
 psp crypto
 well it's in ps3 but it's psp keys
 I can encrypt/sign any psp apps now

 lol
 yah
 has drm keyz too
 Davee: Hey I told you it's a isolated SPU module >
 so you can make your own psn store clone
 on psp


----------



## ThePowerOutage (Jan 2, 2011)

MrDiesel said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fail...


----------



## BakuFunn (Jan 3, 2011)

Trashed Post said:
			
		

> MrDiesel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Probably because they share common architecture in their PSN Store.

I'm divided on what to think now, as I love things getting hacked, but I don't love online cheaters, which are sure to come in waves in a matter of time.


----------



## Rydian (Jan 3, 2011)

BakuFunn said:
			
		

> Don't they already ban jailbroken PS3s if they connect online?Nope, they just blocked off the method everybody was using.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sort of makes sense since the PS3 and PSP communicate in various ways.  PS3 can send PSP executable data, it's gotta' be signed, and since the PSP came before the PS3, the PSP wasn't designed with a way to already accept info from just the PS3.  ... or maybe it was set up like that originally and what they found was the keys for the PS3-PSP, but the PSP will run it anyways since that's the point?  In other words maybe this is the "backup" key under the door mat?


----------



## BakuFunn (Jan 3, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> It gets into the whole "It's a hex string, a base 16 number, can you make a number illegal?" deal.



Tell that to Wikileaks.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jan 3, 2011)

BakuFunn said:
			
		

> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Classified information > Hex String

One is substantially easier to screw things up with than the other. Either way, off topic.


----------



## Jolan (Jan 3, 2011)

xist said:
			
		

> got the kirk engine keys
> thx sony xD
> psp crypto
> well it's in ps3 but it's psp keys
> ...


I think I nerdgasmed. if this helps make perm CFW for 88v3 and 3k, it'd be amazing.


----------



## MrDiesel (Jan 3, 2011)

BakuFunn said:
			
		

> I'm divided on what to think now, as I love things getting hacked, but I don't love online cheaters, which are sure to come in waves in a matter of time.



Exactly..

When my brother is playing on the PS3 (CoD -_-) and is shouting "hacker" or something, I could always tell him: that's impossible, shut up... But now


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jan 3, 2011)

Jolan said:
			
		

> xist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It would make me more consider purchasing a PSP too. I would have already, but 1000's and early 2000's aren't too easy to find where I am. Not a lot of people have them, and even fewer are willing to sell.

I'm still just really happy that I'll be able to do stuff on my PS3 that I couldn't previously without having to make extra purchases.


----------



## Zerox8610 (Jan 3, 2011)

Wait.... So PSP is going to have signed homebrew as well??
This is.... either a very nice surprise, or one that came much too late... one of the two...

The PSP keys wont really matter anyway, PSP2 will probably pop up next... er... this year (Lol HAPPY NEW YEAR!!)

I'm sure if devs start pushin out signed homebrew Sony will just stop supporting the system, give it one last firmware update to try and seal it off completely, then finish work on the next handheld (Still only a rumor, but come on.... its sony..)


----------



## MFDC12 (Jan 3, 2011)

Zerox8610 said:
			
		

> Wait.... So PSP is going to have signed homebrew as well??
> This is.... either a very nice surprise, or one that came much too late... one of the two...
> 
> *The PSP keys wont really matter anyway, PSP2 will probably pop up next... er... this year (Lol HAPPY NEW YEAR!!)*
> ...



even with the psp2 release coming out it would STILL matter.
people have been waiting for cfw for a couple of years now on later slims and 3000 and go. i dont really know much details about the psp2 but isnt going to be backwords compatible? would being able to sign psp1 codes be able to run on the psp2? i highly doubt that it will come with a whitelist to prevent it but idk...


----------



## Zerox8610 (Jan 3, 2011)

MFDC12 said:
			
		

> Zerox8610 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The last I heard, UMDs werent going to be in the console, but stuff off PSN might play on it... ya never know


----------



## ineap09 (Jan 3, 2011)

So...I'm guessing PS3's console sales will suddenly see a rise?


----------



## Zerox8610 (Jan 3, 2011)

ineap09 said:
			
		

> So...I'm guessing PS3's console sales will suddenly see a rise?



And PS3 games sales will plummet lmao.
More than likely.


----------



## HavokLoks (Jan 3, 2011)

ineap09 said:
			
		

> So...I'm guessing PS3's console sales will suddenly see a rise?


After hearing this news, I just ordered one today.


----------



## mygamingcard (Jan 3, 2011)

huge huge day! BIG shout out to Geohots!


----------



## MrDiesel (Jan 3, 2011)

Zerox8610 said:
			
		

> ineap09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did Xbox 360 game sales plummet after/during the DVD firmware hack?

I think as long as Sony bans every user of unauthorized software on PSN, people are still going to pay for games to play online 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope so, I don't like playing with those cheaters.


----------



## Zerox8610 (Jan 3, 2011)

MrDiesel said:
			
		

> Zerox8610 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This seems like more of a permanent hack tho, they can sign ANYTHING they want.
Altho I don't really know of the 360 hacking scene, I only just bought one over the summer.


----------



## jalaneme (Jan 3, 2011)

MrDiesel said:
			
		

> I hope so, I don't like playing with those cheaters.



i think it's best to keep your opinion to yourself to avoid flaming, yes cheating online is a big no no, but having fun offline with games that have pissed me off a few times in the last couple of years i have a right to cheat on them lol


----------



## stab244 (Jan 3, 2011)

Bad start for Sony for this year. Leaked PSP Phone pics (granted that was late last year...), now PS3 and PSP keys leaked. What next? All Sony devices spontaneously combust for no apparent reason?


----------



## jalaneme (Jan 3, 2011)

stab244 said:
			
		

> What next? All Sony devices spontaneously combust for no apparent reason?



lol i would love to see that


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Jan 3, 2011)

stab244 said:
			
		

> Bad start for Sony for this year. Leaked PSP Phone pics (granted that was late last year...), now PS3 and PSP keys leaked. What next? All Sony devices spontaneously combust for no apparent reason?


Face it, this year, Sony's screwed.


----------



## CarbonX13 (Jan 3, 2011)

That's an awful big blow to Sony to kick off 2011...


			
				stab244 said:
			
		

> What next? All Sony devices spontaneously combust for no apparent reason?


Now that would be an interesting sight.


----------



## ineap09 (Jan 3, 2011)

stab244 said:
			
		

> What next? All Sony devices spontaneously combust for no apparent reason?








Hmm... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





But anyway...I all of a sudden have a desire to buy a PS3 now.  ._.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Jan 3, 2011)

stab244 said:
			
		

> Bad start for Sony for this year. Leaked PSP Phone pics (granted that was late last year...), now PS3 and PSP keys leaked. What next? All Sony devices spontaneously combust for no apparent reason?



No, 2011 is the year of chaos! Look it up, its the end!!


----------



## mocalacace (Jan 3, 2011)

ineap09 said:
			
		

> stab244 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I do too, but there arent many PS3 exclusives I'm excited about, and most of the games on the PS3 are on the 360 and I like my 360


----------



## mocalacace (Jan 3, 2011)

ineap09 said:
			
		

> stab244 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I do too, but there arent many PS3 exclusives I'm excited about, and most of the games on the PS3 are on the 360 and I like my 360


----------



## Jolan (Jan 3, 2011)

So? Most of the games on the 360 are on the PC, but that's not stopping you from owning an x360, is it?


----------



## AaronUzumaki (Jan 3, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> emigre said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Expect only the FPS's to have cheaters. Like CoD or MAG. Otherwise, the PSN community isn't as bad as the Xbox community. Also, to stay on-topic, I am quite happy for the keys. Homebrew, here I come.


----------



## Technik (Jan 3, 2011)

Wait, all this time with psp hacks we HAVNT HAD THE KEYS???? Then how is it hacked?


----------



## Schlupi (Jan 3, 2011)

Charmandersrule said:
			
		

> Wait, all this time with psp hacks we HAVNT HAD THE KEYS???? Then how is it hacked?



Magic. Dark-Alex was a known wizard, you know. Been around since 1602.


----------



## mocalacace (Jan 3, 2011)

Jolan said:
			
		

> So? Most of the games on the 360 are on the PC, but that's not stopping you from owning an x360, is it?



True, but I'm not ready to throw down $300 on a PS3, I might just wait to find a good deal on one.


----------



## RupeeClock (Jan 3, 2011)

mocalacace said:
			
		

> Jolan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The funny thing is, PS3 has a harder time selling because the core system is more than the 360, but once you pay for the additional peripherals, storage space, cables, maybe controllers, and at once time even the wireless adapter, you actually pay much, much more for the 360 experience.

Still, I can't wait to see what sorts of interesting things will become available for the PS3, this might be a new golden age of homebrew like on the original Xbox.


----------



## redact (Jan 3, 2011)

Charmandersrule said:
			
		

> Wait, all this time with psp hacks we HAVNT HAD THE KEYS???? Then how is it hacked?


if they had the keys for the psp then they wouldn't need to hack it

as marcan has said several times, this is not an exploit, it is running signed code just as it should


----------



## Rydian (Jan 3, 2011)

Charmandersrule said:
			
		

> Wait, all this time with psp hacks we HAVNT HAD THE KEYS???? Then how is it hacked?


We don't have the Wii's keys either.

The hacks we use remove the need for the keys because they stop the system from checking to see if something is signed before running it.

Well, now that we have the keys anything that we sign with them will past the checks, so we don't need to bother hacking a system to remove the checks.


----------



## VashTS (Jan 3, 2011)

i can't wait to see the aftermath of this.  i assume a backup loader signed to be a "real" ps3 software should be feasible?  i obviously see what will happen with DLC from PSN.  

oh the piracy.  makes me wish i had a PS3...nah too much piracy to be had on it.  

i wish we had the xbox keys, that would be awesome.  i just want some emulators on my xbox, the dlc games suck.


----------



## fgghjjkll (Jan 3, 2011)

Ritsuki said:
			
		

> Is it possible for Sony to change that key by updating the console or something else ?


Sure. Not that Sony cares.
 Sorry guys. We are blocking the huge library of games released before the leaked keys. So those games are now unplayable but the stuff coming out will be signed with a new key and you guys can play that.

Edit: SOme people beat me to it. I don't care. I can't be bothered reading the next seven pages sorry.


----------



## SPH73 (Jan 3, 2011)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> SPH73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Opening the door to total piracy is what destroyed the Dreamcast. People say it was PS2 hype, but for the first couple of years the DC did fairly well. That was until the system was totally cracked. Everyone in the industry knew Sega was completely f***ed. Devs cancelled DC projects left and right. People jumped ship like rats leaving a sinking ship. Sega even tried to negotiate with the team that originally cracked the DC, but to no avail.

Most people in this topic are only interested in what this will mean for them as gamers. I'm more interested in the catastrophic destruction this will cause in a company that's already been struggling for the past several years. (In b4 Sony is more than just the playstation division.)

And yeah, you're right, that article is a year old. And since that time they've lost a lot more money. This new development wont help. Companies and retailers make their money on software, not hardware. (Especially the retailers.) Anything that discourages software development is bad. (They already have higher dev costs on the PS3, plus the hardware is a LOT more difficult to work with.)

PSP is a great system but it was basically destroyed by piracy. You had to pirate to enjoy that system. I hated using UMDs. While PSP piracy was great for me as a gamer, it sucked for the devs who all jumped ship. (Except for a loyal few, God bless them.)

tl:dr =deal with it.


----------



## fgghjjkll (Jan 3, 2011)

SPH73 said:
			
		

> Joe88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wii piracy is very common too, but video games released on PS3 and XBOX360 usually find themselves being released on the Wii also. I think the PS3 will be fine. The large filesize of the PS3 games already puts people off from piracy anyways, unless you have some sort of Unlimited optical fibre internet.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Jan 3, 2011)

fgghjjkll said:
			
		

> SPH73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ehh or you could have friends with games, blockbuster....or even a gamefly subscription...hell you could even buy a game from gamestop...burn it...then return it...


----------



## Technik (Jan 3, 2011)

Wait, so this is different from commonkey.bin?


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jan 3, 2011)

Charmandersrule said:
			
		

> Wait, so this is different from commonkey.bin?



Yes. For the second time, it is different.


----------



## Jiggah (Jan 3, 2011)

I believe the fail0verflow guys that did the hack stated that the stored key cannot be changed.  It is one part (metldr) of a two part system that cannot be updated.


----------



## Joe88 (Jan 3, 2011)

people have always said stuff like that

it will never be patched, fixed, blocked
and eventually it all does

we will see though


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jan 3, 2011)

This is something that literally can't be changed though without releasing a new PS3. This is something, even if it could be changed, would cause every game to stop working, as the PS3 would no longer recognize the code correctly on ANY PS3 game to date.

This is the unfixable hack.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jan 3, 2011)

just read that psp keys have been snatched as well, not a good year for sony...


----------



## Hakoda (Jan 3, 2011)

So if I understand this correctly, these keys are like a genie's bottle with unlimited wishes; these are the keys that can do any and everything. So unlike the common key for the Wii, you'd be able to encrypt apps, like PS3 games are, and the firmware would detect it as digitally signed programs by Sony thus avoiding the need for an "HBC" so to speak.


----------



## Crass (Jan 3, 2011)

VashTS said:
			
		

> i wish we had the xbox keys, that would be awesome.  i just want some emulators on my xbox, the dlc games suck.



Lol I keep seeing people say this, and I expect more people will continue to say this. But you can already extract the keys out of Xbox 360s and run unsigned code on them. It requires an older xbox before the August 2009 update, and some l33t technical skills. JTAG'd Xbox's are awesome.


----------



## Rydian (Jan 3, 2011)

Yup.  Getting the private key is like, the dream of the hacker community.


----------



## Hakoda (Jan 3, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Yup.  Getting the private key is like, the dream of the hacker community.


So hypothetically, could you digitally sign an ISO and run it through the firmware without the need of a backup launcher? That's different than the way we have it for the Wii so I assume we don't have this equivalent for it. Or how does this work? I'm not fluent on this subject.


----------



## Rydian (Jan 3, 2011)

We have the common key for the wii, but that's not the key used to sign content, the private key is (and that's what was found for the PS3).

I know we can sign eboots with it, but I don't know about ISOs directly (as that involves a virtual filesystem driver), but at the most we'll just need an ISO-loading program... unless this is only user mode, not kernel mode.  Not sure how the PSP determines what does and does not have kernel access.


----------



## Hakoda (Jan 3, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> We have the common key for the wii, but that's not the key used to sign content, the private key is (and that's what was found for the PS3).
> 
> I know we can sign eboots with it, but I don't know about ISOs directly (as that involves a virtual filesystem driver), but at the most we'll just need an ISO-loading program... unless this is only user mode, not kernel mode.  Not sure how the PSP determines what does and does not have kernel access.


Oh I see. I needed the clarification between common key and private key. Thanks.


----------



## chyyran (Jan 3, 2011)

So, that means, Sony epic failed harder than Nintendo?

*Ninty Headquarters*
"w00t, Sony failed more than we did with the Wii! Time to rub it in their faces 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





"





I might get a PS3 or a PSP now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I saw Console Hacking 2010 on youtube, fail0verflow made Sony look so dumb.
This just makes Sony look even more idiotic.


----------



## Joe88 (Jan 3, 2011)

ron975 said:
			
		

> *Ninty Headquarters*
> "w00t, Sony failed more than we did with the Wii! Time to rub it in their faces
> 
> 
> ...


the wii and ds have been hacked for ages now what do they have to celebrate about?
the ps3 held out the longest of the rest


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Jan 3, 2011)

Well if Sony goes bankrupt, I'm blaming it on the PS3. If they just allow the other OS option to available once more than this wouldn't have happened! However, the hacking community is going to be corrupted because of this.


----------



## chyyran (Jan 3, 2011)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> ron975 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Even if, Sony failed hard this time, at least the DSi held out, until now. The DS is quite a fail on Nintendo's part, but who places both the PSP keys and the PS3 keys on one system.
It's like investing all your money in company. You still can't play disk backups on Wiis with the new drive and without a modification. You don't need to modify anything on the PS3 or PSP to play backups because of this. Nintendo can find out if you have a cIOS installed, but Sony can't find out that you're playing backups as you didn't modify anything, and the PS3 or PSP thinks that the backup is a legit disk, as it could be signed with these keys. As in the previous posts, this is way better than the common keys that we've managed to extract from the Wii.

Watch Console Hacking 2010 here


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jan 3, 2011)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> ron975 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We're expecting to hear about Nintendo's newest console within a year I'd imagine, and the 3DS is coming out soon. Sony was planning on the PS3 being around at least a good 5 years more.


----------



## Hakoda (Jan 3, 2011)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> ron975 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well the whole reason that happened is because the PS3 was able to install Linux the entire time until Sony disabled the function. Then the hacking community started care & was like "alright b*tch, be that way" and milked out the private keys. Homebrew is now back but at the expense of piracy. If Sony had left the Other OS option intact, this would have never happened. Whoever thought of that just got fired at Sony HQ. 

However, the major fail occurred when both the PS3 AND PSP keys were found the on PS3.


----------



## Joe88 (Jan 3, 2011)

ron975 said:
			
		

> but who places both the PSP keys and the PS3 keys on one system.


the PSP and PS3 communicate with each other
you can buy stuff on the PS3 PSN store and transfer it over the PSP
games on the PSP can be connected to the PS3 to transfer over stuff (ex. assassins creed)
the psp came before the ps3 so its most likely uses a different key, the ps3 needs to be able to check this key for validation and thats why its stored on it


----------



## Zerox8610 (Jan 3, 2011)

Sony said a while back that the next console (PS4) would be based on PS3s current technology, welllllll..... it looks like it's time to put that in motion. PS3 had a good run lol 2012 console anyone? XD


----------



## Heran Bago (Jan 3, 2011)

I am trying to follow the news on psx-scene but the posts are just so hard to read!

e: it is the only way to follow the news super closely without being an irc junkie so I have little choice!


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jan 3, 2011)

So now that people will have the ability to put their own apps and loaders onto the console and the system will see them as "legit" does this create a window of opportunity for the possibility of making the ps3 blu-ray region free or is access to the drive and its configuration still a long way off?


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 3, 2011)

I thought Geohot stopped hacking after the iPhone. But George keep going don't give up.

Well got to share this with my friends who have PS3s.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Jan 3, 2011)

I don't want to sound like a noob, why is this so awesome to begin with? What does it do as far as key goes?


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jan 3, 2011)

Canonbeat234 said:
			
		

> I don't want to sound like a noob, why is this so awesome to begin with? What does it do as far as key goes?



access to private key=being able to sign your own code meaning ps3 of fully open to any type of app(made for the ps3), if you can write it and sign it, it will read it.

this means homebrew with out the need of a jailbreak device, possibly backup loaders and a whole slew of apps.


----------



## RupeeClock (Jan 3, 2011)

Canonbeat234 said:
			
		

> I don't want to sound like a noob, why is this so awesome to begin with? What does it do as far as key goes?


Basically whenever Sony or a trusted third party publish some software, on Disc, firmware, PSN download or otherwise, they sign it using the private key.
Software signed with this key is authentic, genuine Sony software.

Now, anybody can sign their own unlicensed software using the key, and the PS3 or PSP will recognise it as authentic software.
The key is hard coded into all the PS3 systems and cannot be changed, either because they are a part of the hardware that cannot be rewritten, or because changing the private key would render all existing legal software, invalid.

Basically, the PS3 and PSP have no security, they can write anything as they please, just like the Dreamcast.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Jan 3, 2011)

So wait, that means I can play PS1/PS2 on DVD like the Dreamcast?


----------



## RupeeClock (Jan 3, 2011)

Canonbeat234 said:
			
		

> So wait, that means I can play PS1/PS2 on DVD like the Dreamcast?


To be honest, I'm not sure.
I don't know if it'll be possible to burn ps1/2/3 images to a disc, signed with the key, and then play that burnt copy.
But there will likely be some sort of work around for playing game images on the system, maybe a signed backup loader or something.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Jan 3, 2011)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> Canonbeat234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wonder what will Sony reaction be like if they find out about this...It's like bankruptcy, although what cause this wrath or judgment to fall so heavily on Sony like this?


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jan 3, 2011)

Canonbeat234 said:
			
		

> RupeeClock said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I don't think it's like "bankruptcy" since sony's a multi-billion dollar company. Perhaps the 3rd party will be angry at sony for such a failure when it comes to security measures (yes it took 4 years for the private keys to get leaked but that's because hackers had otheros and didn't cart to hack it)

moral of story don't remove a feature that you advertised would be there, sony removed otheros and unleashed the wrath of the hackers who as team over flow said "you've removed otheros, we are so gonna hack you", lol.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Jan 3, 2011)

DigitalDeviant said:
			
		

> Canonbeat234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, its like 4chan all over again. Sony is going to spaz real hard, that machine isn't cheap you know!


----------



## idulkoan (Jan 3, 2011)

Sony is screwed... Hopefully they don't release the PS4 anytime soon just so that they don't have to make ps3 games anymore, and then we have to hack the PS4 for future games.


----------



## Link00y (Jan 3, 2011)

To answer the question if Sony could change the keys:

Yes, they can but it is not trivial. If we check out the DSi you'll notice the DSi is compatible with all DS games, however incompatible with old flash cards (new ones use exploits which I do not want to go into).


What happened?
-Nintendo added an RSA signature to new DS game headers.. thus every new DS game has a signed header so that the DSi accepts it.
-for old games: the DSi carries a huge list of checksums to verify every single DS game you insert

As flash cards neither carry a known header or a signature, the DSi refuses to run them.


What Sony could do:
-add a second public key to the PS3 for the time being
-use the corresponding private key in their headquarters for new games ensuring however that this time they use a proper random number so that the private key cannot be cracked
-also create a list of header checksums of all officially released games.. as Sony has access to the headers this is possible
-once all games are produced with the new private key and all old games are on that list: the original public key can be deleted


So it'd be a multi-step progress to slowly remove the old key from the console, however it is certainly no trivial progress if they want to ensure compatibility with old games! I'd say this is taking week but it is fixable.

Nintendo had an easier one: Nintendo always created proper signatures, just their signature verification failed - however, they could simply fix that as no commercial game was affected.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 3, 2011)

Link00y said:
			
		

> What Sony could do:
> -snip-


don't give them ideas!


----------



## ThePowerOutage (Jan 3, 2011)

3.41, 3.50 and 3.55 appldr keys released by netkas except the 3.55 key that were released by anonymous 
1.00 to 3.30 an 3.55 isoldr keys released by Mathieulh


----------



## Maz7006 (Jan 3, 2011)

if these hacks dnt allow online play, and pirated PSN games / content then i have no interest to invest in another PS3 for hacking 

dnt get me wrong, not against this or anything, great work, but how far can we really go besides piracy ? 

im guessing some media player application ? - who really needs that though ? 

Emulation - could be interesting; well if a GC emulator pops up ill definitely be interested.

and nothing else i could put my finger on.

for example already on psxscene they're working on the new games such as Gt5 , NFS:HP to work but nothing else yet 

not being impatient, but giving this a think through, hacking just for piracy; no intention on that; it's why we have the 360

EDIT: if it allows BC on Slims then fuck that, im hacking 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - then again my PS2 still does a great job doing so but meh time to move on eh ?


----------



## George Dawes (Jan 3, 2011)

The Pi said:
			
		

> He's quite right asking for a job "the best security experts are hackers" and all that.


Many hackers turn out to be terrible in a corporate setting, but they won't be hacking/cracking your product if they are on your payroll.


See: NDS/Sky.


----------



## abel009 (Jan 3, 2011)

"Either you support Linux in your hardware or it will be hacked sooner or later"

xD best sentence ever!!!!

Moral of the story: never stop supporting Linux or suffer the consequences.


----------



## Magoo222 (Jan 3, 2011)

Somebody made a post in one of the other topics (which I now can't find and therefore give credit to) but what is this likely to mean for PS3 backwards compatibility on a PS4?


----------



## Heran Bago (Jan 3, 2011)

GT5, ToG, and NFS all work on 3.41 now with resigned eboots. I would link the source but rules don't like what's in it.


----------



## Jamstruth (Jan 3, 2011)

Magoo222 said:
			
		

> Somebody made a post in one of the other topics (which I now can't find and therefore give credit to) but what is this likely to mean for PS3 backwards compatibility on a PS4?


It was me speculating. PS3's security is royally screwed so all Sony can do now is focus on the PS4 security development. With the PS3's security being so buggered allowing the PS4 to run PS3 software could be a minefield for Sony to try and make sure nobody could use it as a backdoor to the PS4 mode.


----------



## shaunj66 (Jan 3, 2011)

Sony must be spitting blood. This is the worst possible outcome for them.


----------



## SpaceJump (Jan 3, 2011)

ThePowerOutage said:
			
		

> 3.41, 3.50 and 3.55 appldr keys released by netkas except the 3.55 key that were released by anonymous
> 1.00 to 3.30 an 3.55 isoldr keys released by Mathieulh


Can someone explain what appldr and isoldr mean?


----------



## RupeeClock (Jan 3, 2011)

SpaceJump said:
			
		

> ThePowerOutage said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Probably just means that different firmwares had different keys for software that's either on disc or downloaded from PSN.
It's not really something you'd need to worry about though, just the programmers.


----------



## MrDiesel (Jan 3, 2011)

shaunj66 said:
			
		

> Sony must be spitting blood. This is the worst possible outcome for them.



And what's worse is that all of this just happened, because some stupid programmer decided to use the same random number over and over again!

Haha, and I thought the PS3 still would have a long timespan... Interests of game developers in the PS3 will really suffer now


----------



## Livin in a box (Jan 3, 2011)

Well I've just decrypted a PUP file for 3.55. I don't know what to do next, might try changing version.txt, repacking and seeing if it reads it as an update.

EDIT: Or maybe we can't yet...


----------



## Rydian (Jan 3, 2011)

DigitalDeviant said:
			
		

> So now that people will have the ability to put their own apps and loaders onto the console and the system will see them as "legit" does this create a window of opportunity for the possibility of making the ps3 blu-ray region free or is access to the drive and its configuration still a long way off?


It just means we have the capabilities of hacked systems on non-hacked systems.

It doesn't magically tell us everything we need to know about how the hardware works.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Jan 3, 2011)

What is the reason that keys are not allowed to be posted here? It has already been ruled in the federal courts of MANY countries that encryption and security key can not be called copyrighted code so there is nothing infringing on posting them here and Sony can't do a darn thing about it.


----------



## Jamstruth (Jan 3, 2011)

DeadlyFoez said:
			
		

> What is the reason that keys are not allowed to be posted here? It has already been ruled in the federal courts of MANY countries that encryption and security key can not be called copyrighted code so there is nothing infringing on posting them here and Sony can't do a darn thing about it.


GBATemp's a big enough site to attract attention from Sony though. They might not be able to do anything in court but you can bet they're going to try to throw their weight around about this and cause trouble.


----------



## prowler (Jan 3, 2011)

DeadlyFoez said:
			
		

> What is the reason that keys are not allowed to be posted here? It has already been ruled in the federal courts of MANY countries that encryption and security key can not be called copyrighted code so there is nothing infringing on posting them here and Sony can't do a darn thing about it.


If we could, what is the point in posting them?

Searching geohot alone gives you a link to his website with the keys on it and I bet 95% of GBAtemp wouldn't even know what to do with them.


----------



## Mazor (Jan 3, 2011)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> DeadlyFoez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


While this is of course true, DeadlyFoez is still asking an interesting question (and by all likelyhood he already knows what you said about where to find the keys and has an idea of the amount of people on here that would be able to use them).

I'd be interested in hearing the answer as well.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Jan 3, 2011)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> DeadlyFoez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because the people who have posted them should not have the threads closed and posts deleted if it is fully legal to do. Sony has bigger fish to fry than worry about gbatemp especially with psx-scene posting up everything.

Edit, the more important thing is that if GBAtemp is not going to allow posting of the keys then they won't be able to aloow any signed homebrew apps either or any PC app that has the keys embedded which has already happened.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Jan 3, 2011)

Mazor said:
			
		

> prowler_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The question seems to have already been answered, actually. See, the law (regardless of nation) is all about semantics. Minute statements and actions mean everything when interpreting the law, and if this material is copyrighted (or protected by some other means), then by simply not providing a gateway directly to the information, GBATemp covers their ass. It's really quite simple; err on the side of caution.


----------



## ThePowerOutage (Jan 3, 2011)

If you missed it, you can now run GT5 and a few other 3.50+ games on 3.41 using a patched eboot. Sauce = PSX-Scene


----------



## hova1 (Jan 3, 2011)

cool, but when can people do something who don't own a jailbreak device?


----------



## SifJar (Jan 3, 2011)

ThePowerOutage said:
			
		

> If you missed it, you can now run GT5 and a few other 3.50+ games on 3.41 using a patched eboot. Sauce = PSX-Scene
> Aren't the EBOOT.BIN files posted over there COMPLETELY illegal? Seeing as how they're ripped from discs and patched? Surely for it to be legal, they should be distributed as .diff patches with instructions on how to apply them or something like that?
> 
> 
> QUOTE(hova1 @ Jan 3 2011, 05:40 PM) cool, but when can people do something who don't own a jailbreak device?



Well, the keys are there, its just a case of waiting till someone signs a PKG and releases it. Actually, they'll need to sign a PUP first, with the Install PKG option enabled in it...But then things should start happening. So to the people saying no CFW is needed: I believe that is wrong. There isn't a way to load code AFAIK without the Install PKG option, which isn't in OFW, so there needs to be a (small) patch to the firmware and then it should be installed as a PUP and *signed* can then be installed.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Jan 3, 2011)

Even more than that, the system calls that allow redirection of the BR drive are required too which will need a CFW so the games can still launch


----------



## SifJar (Jan 3, 2011)

DeadlyFoez said:
			
		

> Even more than that, the system calls that allow redirection of the BR drive are required too which will need a CFW so the games can still launch


Yeah, but I was talking about pure homebrew, rather than "backup" launchers. People have been saying that'll run with no modification, which I think isn't actually true.

On the PSP, it is true, as on PSP all thats needed is drop an EBOOT.PBP in a specific folder. But on PS3, I think you NEED to install the homebrew as a PKG for it to be able to run, and the Install PKG option isn't on retail PS3s by default.


----------



## Rydian (Jan 3, 2011)

DeadlyFoez said:
			
		

> Because the people who have posted them should not have the threads closed and posts deleted if it is fully legal to do.


Actually my first was closed because it was a duplicate (I edited the keys out myself after posting them), I didn't check user-submitted news first.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Jan 3, 2011)

SifJar said:
			
		

> DeadlyFoez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


By all known logic, it should be true for any app that does not need peek and poke or any custom system calls. Once those homebrew apps are signed then there should be no problem launching them.


----------



## SifJar (Jan 3, 2011)

DeadlyFoez said:
			
		

> SifJar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But is there a way to actually load the signed homebrew app? On the PSP, stuff is loaded simply from executables in a folder on the memory stick. I believe (although I do not own a PS3) that on the PS3, things work a little differently, and you have to install a PKG to have an application show up in the XMB, so the only to run homebrew would be if that option were there, meaning a patched firmware is essential for any homebrew.


----------



## Jamstruth (Jan 3, 2011)

Doesn't the PS3 have a stupid way of dealing with PSN content? You know, you download it then you have to install it to the harddrive (always wondered why they didn't just integrate that process into the download like the 360 does). Could you pack the file like those and somehow be able to install from a USB device? Only way to test would be to get a PSN install file on a memory stick and try from there which I doubt anyone has bothered to do


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Jan 3, 2011)

SifJar said:
			
		

> But is there a way to actually load the signed homebrew app? On the PSP, stuff is loaded simply from executables in a folder on the memory stick. I believe (although I do not own a PS3) that on the PS3, things work a little differently, and you have to install a PKG to have an application show up in the XMB, so the only to run homebrew would be if that option were there, meaning a patched firmware is essential for any homebrew.


I am positive that sony left some kind of back door that a properly signed self can be run. Quite honestly, if it can down to it someone can just put their PS3 into service mode and run an elf file from there that will put the PS3 in jailbreak mode. The possibilities are endless right now.


----------



## chartube12 (Jan 3, 2011)

Jamstruth said:
			
		

> DeadlyFoez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And thanks to new US law a signle complaint is enough to have US servers shut down and else where servers blocked from the US. would you like to be the one respondible for the US needing a new gbatemp like site? I don't think anyone want to be respondiable for that.


----------



## SifJar (Jan 3, 2011)

DeadlyFoez said:
			
		

> SifJar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like I say, I don't have a PS3, I'm just going on the impressions I have received from others. There is a service mode on the PS3 that is easily accessible and can run ELFs?


----------



## Zerox8610 (Jan 3, 2011)

Once a signed CFW is released you can put it on a USB drive and install from there, as that is an option in the menu, and then any required tools on the PS3s end should be available.

But wait a couple weeks at least for a CFW.

If you can remain unbanned, and able to use PSN I will use some signed homebrew. 
Full speed 64 emulation? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 anyone? 
Come on Devs


----------



## blacksniper (Jan 3, 2011)

Am I the only one really annoyed that Geohot is getting so much credit for this? Considering he really didn't do anything... unless you count using instructions provided by someone else and then posting the results as doing something.


----------



## Zerox8610 (Jan 3, 2011)

blacksniper said:
			
		

> Am I the only one really annoyed that Geohot is getting so much credit for this? Considering he really didn't do anything... unless you count using instructions provided by someone else and then posting the results as doing something.



Geohot was the original PS3 hacker. He discovered pretty much everything, and provided basically a tutorial on how to break the systems security....
If anyone shouldn't get credit, its the others.

Geohot actually made a CFW for the system long before Failoverflow. It wasn't released as far as I know though.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Jan 3, 2011)

blacksniper said:
			
		

> Am I the only one really annoyed that Geohot is getting so much credit for this? Considering he really didn't do anything... unless you count using instructions provided by someone else and then posting the results as doing something.


No, you aren't the only one that feels this way. But you also don't have a clue about the full picture. If geohot did not do what he did then it would have taken a lot longer for team fail0verflow to do what they did. Everyone has had a piece of the puzzle here and excluding anyone from being an important piece is ignorant.


----------



## ThePowerOutage (Jan 3, 2011)

Zerox8610 said:
			
		

> blacksniper said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What?  You seriously need to get your facts straight. Geohots exploit was a fairly n00bish exploit on some levels, and fail0verflow didn't  use it. As for CFW well...


----------



## blacksniper (Jan 3, 2011)

Oh, I've been following this for as long as I've owned a PS3 (which has been some time now) and I know what Geohot did originally. Gave him his Kudos back then... but he pretty much vanished and then some major progress was made by other teams. Then he posts the end result of their work and over at the PSX-Scene he keeps getting called legendary and people are acting like this was all him. It's like when a person here makes a code for a game and then it gets spread around by other users who magically end up with the credit. It pisses people off.

On topic: If this does allow us to basically unlock the PS3 to do what we want it would be possible to access a dummy PSN store, correct? And if so it should also be possible to access the hidden data in that store used to restrict people from accessing pre-order DLC... if that alone is possible I will consider this an awesome success (and it's clear this wont be the only thing these codes allow us to do).


----------



## ThePowerOutage (Jan 3, 2011)

SifJar said:
			
		

> ThePowerOutage said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didnt realise there were links to the eboots on that site. PSX-scene claim to not have links to copywrite stuff


----------



## chartube12 (Jan 3, 2011)

I just thought of something. Sony could require all futures games to have an unguie key saved to your account of online play. In other words it be like MMOs one serial given per game. Without this key saved to your psn account you can't play online. since it can only beused once, renting those games would become impossible. They could take it a step further make the key needed for offline mode as well. So even if you could launch it would be impossible to play without your account having a serial code attached. Internet connection needing to play the games at times insures you don't have your profile hacked with a fake serial.


----------



## ThePowerOutage (Jan 3, 2011)

chartube12 said:
			
		

> I just thought of something. Sony could require all futures games to have an unguie key saved to your account of online play. In other words it be like MMOs one serial given per game. Without this key saved to your psn account you can't play online. since it can only beused once, renting those games would become impossible. They could take it a step further make the key needed for offline mode as well. So even if you could launch it would be impossible to play without your account having a serial code attached. Internet connection needing to play the games at times insures you don't have your profile hacked with a fake serial.


But then someone would make CFW that doesn't require that.


----------



## Jamstruth (Jan 3, 2011)

chartube12 said:
			
		

> I just thought of something. Sony could require all futures games to have an unguie key saved to your account of online play. In other words it be like MMOs one serial given per game. Without this key saved to your psn account you can't play online. since it can only beused once, renting those games would become impossible. They could take it a step further make the key needed for offline mode as well. So even if you could launch it would be impossible to play without your account having a serial code attached. Internet connection needing to play the games at times insures you don't have your profile hacked with a fake serial.


There would be complaints up the ass about that. Sony may as well sign a death warrant on their console if they were to do that.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jan 3, 2011)

*E3 2011 - Sony Conference*
"With the death of our precious PS3, we would like you all to welcome our latest inventions....please welcome with a loud applause - PS4 and PSP2!!"

"PS4 will be $700 (launch price) so people not only work over-time but work 24/7 to get their hands on a PS4 which has triple the graphics of PS3 and comes with 12 cores"

"PSP2 will be $500 at launch"


----------



## Technik (Jan 3, 2011)

Geohot posted a hello world .self, do i just put it on a flash drive and run it?


----------



## Livin in a box (Jan 3, 2011)

Charmandersrule said:
			
		

> Geohot posted a hello world .self, do i just put it on a flash drive and run it?


I don't know where it would show up.


----------



## ThePowerOutage (Jan 3, 2011)

Pup packer released- make your own upate pups. Warning - Dint stew with this, you'll brick your PS3 if you don't know what your doing. 
CFW in 1,2,3...
Source PSX Scene


----------



## Livin in a box (Jan 3, 2011)

ThePowerOutage said:
			
		

> Pup packer released- make your own upate pups. Warning - Dint stew with this, you'll brick your PS3 if you don't know what your doing.
> CFW in 1,2,3...
> Source PSX Scene


Oh good, now I can see if the PS3 really does use version.txt!


----------



## ThePowerOutage (Jan 3, 2011)

There are around 55 different keys on the google doc.


----------



## Rydian (Jan 3, 2011)

All geohot did was follow the fail0verflow instructions to get the keys and then post them (since the fail0verflow team kept them secret for now to help reduce piracy).



			
				chartube12 said:
			
		

> I just thought of something. Sony could require all futures games to have an unguie key saved to your account of online play. In other words it be like MMOs one serial given per game. Without this key saved to your psn account you can't play online. since it can only beused once, renting those games would become impossible. They could take it a step further make the key needed for offline mode as well. So even if you could launch it would be impossible to play without your account having a serial code attached. Internet connection needing to play the games at times insures you don't have your profile hacked with a fake serial.


Requiring a unique serial for online play is a good idea (and some companies are already doing it), but requiring an internet connection for offline play is stupid and would cause a huge backlash.


----------



## SifJar (Jan 3, 2011)

Charmandersrule said:
			
		

> Geohot posted a hello world .self, do i just put it on a flash drive and run it?


No but apparently "all" you need to do is unpack a PUP and replace some self in there with geohots one. According to someone at PSX-Scene. Sounds very simple and worthwhile...


----------



## SPH73 (Jan 3, 2011)




----------



## fgghjjkll (Jan 3, 2011)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> *E3 2011 - Sony Conference*
> "With the death of our precious PS3, we would like you all to welcome our latest inventions....please welcome with a loud applause - PS4 and PSP2!!"
> 
> "PS4 will be $700 (launch price) so people not only work over-time but work 24/7 to get their hands on a PS4 which has triple the graphics of PS3 and comes with 12 cores"
> ...


Not enough. It should be $1200.
When PS3 was launched, it was $1000.

(In AUD anyways 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## shadow1w2 (Jan 4, 2011)

SPH73 said:
			
		

>



Well, now the PS3 really will do "Everything"
I always go so sick of that advertisment of obvious lies.
Now we can start seeing some fun stuff.
:3

Time for me to get a PS3 finally.
A new PSP too, my last ones screen died >.


----------



## jalaneme (Jan 4, 2011)

shadow1w2 said:
			
		

> Well, now the PS3 really will do "Everything"
> I always go so sick of that advertisment of obvious lies.
> Now we can start seeing some fun stuff.
> :3



+1 thats sony for you, it really didn't do anything at all!


----------



## bpear96 (Jan 4, 2011)

on geohot.com it says this "first piece of homebrew you can run
put in service mode, put on usb stick, boot"

heres how to put it in service mode http://www.waltercedric.com/component/cont...rvice-mode.html i got in to service mode but i couldn't run the .self


----------



## Chanser (Jan 4, 2011)

https://spreadsheets.google.com/pub?key=0Am...amp;output=html


----------



## George Dawes (Jan 4, 2011)

DeadlyFoez said:
			
		

> What is the reason that keys are not allowed to be posted here? It has already been ruled in the federal courts of MANY countries that encryption and security key can not be called copyrighted code so there is nothing infringing on posting them here and Sony can't do a darn thing about it.


Plus cowardly web admins are exactly what sony are relying on.


----------



## SifJar (Jan 4, 2011)

Chanser said:
			
		

> snip


I'm pretty sure you're not meant to post that here...(for no real reason at all)


----------



## Zetta_x (Jan 4, 2011)

That spread sheet is beautiful!!!

I can imagine the next Sony update for PS3...Mandatory update for PSN access

"This update is to fix some holes in our security"

-Blank Firmware except for a JPG that displays a picture of the CEO of SONY breaking the PS3 in half


----------

